

Windows 7 to Ship In Six Different Versions - cadalac
http://www.pcworld.com/article/158861/windows_7_to_ship_in_six_different_versions.html

======
gamble
Epic PR failure.

The sad thing is that Microsoft did (sort of) learn their lesson from the
Vista launch. Of the six versions, only two - Home Premium and Professional -
will be marketed to retail customers. Starter and Home Basic are intended for
developing markets, while Enterprise and Ultimate will only be sold through
volume licensing and OEMs. Unfortunately, the way this story is being reported
gives exactly the opposite impression.

------
jhickner
Unbelievable. I want to write a more substantive comment, but I don't know
what else to say.

------
jonursenbach
Great, because this is exactly what the world needs.

